# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Zur Hormontherapie. Meine Fragen, meine Zweifel, meine Ängste

## Reinardo

Hallo, liebe Freunde der Hormontherapie:-

Der natürliche Krankheitsverlauf des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms muss in früheren Jahrhunderten ohne die Hormontherapie, ohne wirksame Mittel zur Schmerzbekämpfung sehr qualvoll gewesen sein. So ist uns aus der Literatur das Gebet eines alten englischen Urologen überliefert: Oh mein Gott, wenn Du mich zu Dir nimmst, bitte nicht über meine Blase! Wir müssen daher anerkennen, wie ungemein segensreich die Hormontherapie ist. Dank der Hormontherapie und des in der Regel langsamen Wachsens unseres Krebses können wir uns, im Verhältnis zu anderen Krebserkrankungen, glücklich schätzen. Gott sei Dank, nur Prostatakrebs!

Die sehr teuren Medikamente werden allerdings oft ohne ausreichende Begründung verschrieben. Wann Hormontherapie, welche Art von Hormontherapie, wie lange Hormontherapie, das bleibt mehr oder weniger dem Ermessen des jeweiligen Arztes, oft nur seinem Bauchgefühl überlassen oder gründet sich auf Richtlinien, die auch nicht erkennen lassen, dass die Autoren wirklich wissen, was bei Hormontherapie im Krebs passiert. Als ich nach einer Drei-Monatsspritze Zoladex unter Proscar einen PSA-Wert von 1,27 erreicht hatte, hat mir einer meiner Urologen gar kein Medikament mehr verordnet, ein anderer hätte mir eine weitere Spritze gegeben, wenn ich sie gewollt hätte. . 
 
Wer in Deutschland Hormontherapie bekommt, muss sich aber doch fragen: Verlängere ich mit dieser Therapie mein Leben? Oder verdeckt die Therapie nur palliativ den Progress? Schadet die Therapie mir gar? Vordenker wie Patrick Walsh, Stephen B. Strum , Bob Leibowitz sowie die deutschen Cytopathologen Tribukait und Böcking haben jedenfalls andere Vorstellungen davon, wie Hormontherapie wirkt, wie sie eingesetzt werden sollte. Andere Erkenntnisse und andere Vorstellungen als die Urologie, wie sie in Leitlinien festgeschrieben ist..


Bob Leibowitz, den man fälschlicherweise für den großen Protagonisten der Hormontherapie hält und als solchen auch kritisiert hat, ist sich der Grenzen der Hormontherapie wohl bewusst. Seine Lehre von den antiangiogenen Mitteln und der frühzeitigen Chemotherapie zeigen das.
Stephen B.Strum kritisiert insbesondere die ausschließliche Anwendung der Hormontherapie bei fortgeschrittenem Krebs mit Metastasen.
Bei Patrick Walsh fasziniert die weitgehende Übereinstimmung seiner Lehre zur Hormontherapie mit den Erkenntnissen der deutschen Cytopathologen, ohne dass er dieselben kennt, jedenfalls ohne sich auf diese zu beziehen.

In einem seiner Rundbriefe schreibt Dr. med. Frank Eichhorn, dass man beim Prostatakarzinom von einer Vollremission sprechen könne, wenn unter einer Androgenentzugstherapie innerhalb von drei Monaten ein PSA-Wert (=Nadir) von 0,05ng/ml erreicht sei. Dass anders als beim Hodenkrebs der Prostatakrebs aber zurückkomme. 
Warum wird denn nicht gleich nach dem Zurückkommen des Krebses untersucht, welche Arten von Zellen da zurückkommen? Es kann in dieser Phase der Erkrankung sich doch nur um einen noch kleinen Nukleus von scheinbar unsterblichem Krebs handeln. Und welche Art harter Therapie auch diesen letzten Rest frühzeitig und noch rechtzeitig vernichten könnte, bevor er wieder zu proliferieren beginnt?



Warum wird in späteren Stadien nicht untersucht, welche strukturellen Veränderungen im Krebs die Hormontherapie bewirkt? Vorher-Nachher-Analysen müssten gemacht werden, generell und in Einzelfällen. Gesetzt den Fall, ein Patient mit Gleason 3+4 macht eine 10-monatige Hormontherapie. Dann lässt man bei intermittierender Therapie den PSA-Wert wieder bis zum Ausgangswert ansteigen. Ist sein Gleason dann wieder nur 3+4 oder hat er sich auf 4+4 oder gar 4+5 verschlechtert, sofern bei Erstdiagnose schon eine drittgrößte Menge von Gleason 5 vorhanden gewesen war?



Bei Patrick Walsh fasziniert die weitgehende Übereinstimmung seiner Lehre von der Hormontherapie mit den Forschungsergebnissen der Cytopathologen. Diese kommen Patrick Walsh, einem vehementen Verfechter radikaler Therapien, insbesondere der Prostatektomie, zwar gelegen, was den Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Lehre aber nicht in Frage stellen muss. 
Patrick Walsh hält die Hormontherapie nur in zwei Fällen für therapeutisch sinnvoll: Erstens wenn sie adjuvant zur Bestrahlung erfolgt und zweitens als palliatives Mittel zum Zeitpunkt einsetzender Bescherden, d.h. bei Problemen der Blasenentleerung und/oder bei Schmerzen. Alle andere Hormontherapie nennt er ein eye wash, d.h. PSA-Kosmetik, Selbsttäuschung,. Krebs, der durch Hormontherapie nur vorübergehend unter den Radarschirm abfällt aber unerkannt von Arzt und Patient als hormonresistentes Gebilde weiter wächst, schließlich metastasiert und zum Tode führt. 



Als Anfang des Jahres 2004 Wil de Jongh, ein in diesem Forum sehr engagierter holländischer Mitstreiter, bei einem PSA-Wert unter 10 unerwartet an seinem Prostatakrebs verstarb, kamen Dr. Frank Eichhorn und der Pathologe Professor Bonkhoff in einem veröffentlichten Briefwechsel zu dem Ergebnis, dass der fatale und unerwartete Ausgang der Erkrankung Wil de Jonghs durch Hormontherapie induziert gewesen sei. Induziert? Was heißt eigentlich induziert? Hätte man hier nicht sogleich noch weitere Fragen stellen und nach weitergehenden Antworten forschen müssen?



Schon früh, sagen die Cytopathologen, entwickele Prostatakrebs sich zu einem gemischt entdifferenzierten Krebs. Durch Hormontherapie, schreibt Tribukait, und glaubt dies nach 14jähtiger Beobachtungszeit herausgefunden zu haben, enthalten stark entdifferenzierte Krebsanteile einen Wachstumsvorteil, bewirken also eine Lebensverkürzung anstatt der mit Hormontherapie beabsichtigten Lebensverlängerung. Wegen der Brisanz dieser Aussage habe ich den englischen Originaltext hier kopiert:
:
As far as a tumor contains a single, hormone-dependent cell population, androgen deprivation will result in excellent clinical response with shrinking of the tumor, release of pain, etc. In a tumor composed of hormone-dependent and independent parts, androgen deprivation will initially also result in good clinical response, corresponding to the size of the hormone-dependent part of the tumor. Elimination of the hormone-dependent part of the tumor may, however, have the adverse effect, that the hormone-independent part of the tumor, now without competition from its brother, gains advantages in growth conditions.
Grossly aneuploid, moderately or poorly differentiated tumors are hormone-independent. Androgen deprivation eliminates hormone-dependent parts of the tumor. The result is more rapid progression to disseminated disease and significantly shorter survival of these patients compared to untreated patients.
(Tribukait, Nuclear Deoxyribonucleic Acid Determination in Patients with Prostate Carcinomas: Clinical Research and Application, page 74, Basel, 1993)

Warum setzt die Urologie mit dieser These sich nicht ernsthaft auseinander, versucht es, diese zu widerlegen? Und zwar ernsthaft, nicht durch Behauptungen wie Die Studien Tribukaits seien alt oder Damals hätte man moderne Hormontherapie noch nicht gekannt.



Eine Aussage Tribukaits, die mich sehr betroffen gestimmt und in meinem Fall leider sich auch bestätigt hat, betrifft das sogenannte insignifikante Prostatakarzinom. Er schreibt hierüber in der Symposiums-Zusammenfassung: Langzeituntersuchungen machen deutlich, dass der Begriff eines klinisch insignifikanten Tumors nur unter Berücksichtigung einer Zeitangabe sinnvoll ist. Patienten mit lokalisierten diploiden Grad 1 Tumoren haben zwar eine 5jährige Tumor-spezifische Überlebenserwartung von mehr als 95%, die jedoch nach 10 Jahren auf 75% abgesunken ist. Wiederholte Biopsien bestätigen eine zeitlich fortlaufende Dedifferenzierung des Tumors.

Wenn man diesem natürlichen Dedifferenzierungsprozess nun die These Patrik Walshs gegenüberstellt, der Hormontherapie erst wieder bei einsetzenden Beschwerden für sinnvoll erachtet, dann stellt sich die Frage, welches denn eigentlich der Bodensatz, welches die Krebsquantität ist, aus welcher heraus eine Dedifferenzierung oder Mutation sich entwickeln kann? Könnte man diesen natürlichen Werdegang der Dinge nicht doch beeinflussen, wenn mittels Hormontherapie man dafür sorgt, dass das Krebsvolumen möglichst gering bleibt?

Hormontherapie light. Bei alternativen oder komplementären Mitteln wie Vitamin E, Selen, Prostasol, Curcumin, Granatapfel-Elixier, OMEGA-3-Fischöl, Resveratrol usw.. stellt sich immer auch die Frage, ob diese Mittel außer einer die Gesundheit allgemein fördernden Wirkung auch eine Prostatakrebs-spezifische Wirkung haben. Mit Granatapfel-Elixier konnte ich tatsächlich einen 6 Monate anhaltenden PSA-Stillstand erreichen, führe dieses Ergebnis aber auf die im Extrakt enthaltenen pflanzlichen Östrogene zurück.
Auch hier würden Vorher-Nachher-Analysen mehr Klarheit und Schutz vor unseriöser Werbung bringen und falsche Hoffnung in alternative Mittel verhindern.



Bei Hormontherapie ist mehr Forschung notwendig. Aber wie kann geforscht werden, wenn man nichts in Frage stellt und auch geeignete Methoden hierfür ablehnt? Man muss nur die Stellungnahmen der Gesellschaft für Urologie im Unterforum HAROW-Studie lesen, wie kategorisch Feinnadel-Biopsien abgelehnt werden. Aber mit Stanzbiopsien geht das nicht. Welche Patienten und welche Patientengruppen würden das wohl mitmachen? DNA-Analysen, das geeignete Mittel für ein Therapie-.Monitoring, werden gleichfalls von der Gesellschaft abgelehnt. 



Diese Fragen, Zweifel, Ängste hat natürlich niemand, der sich rechtzeitig operieren oder bestrahlen lässt. Man ist das Problem los, sofern kein Rezidiv sich instellt. 
Das ist richtig. Wenn radikale Therapien das Problem nur ebenso gründlich lösen würden wie eine Blinddarm- oder eine Leistenbruch-Operation und wir mit radikalen Therapien uns nicht auch neue, andere Probleme, auch psychischer Art, einhandeln würden. 
So bleiben mir nach mehr als 7 Jahren guter Lebensqualität als Ergebnis meiner Entscheidung für die DHB nach Leibowitz und trotz meines mit Gleason 2+3 bei der Erstdiagnose festgestellten insignifikantem Prostatakrebses einige Fragen offen, auf die es noch keine Antworten gibt.



Reinardo

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Reinardo,

Deine Ausführungen haben mich einerseits sehr berührt, andererseits machen sie mich wütend. Wütend deshalb, weil man als Hochrisiko-Betroffener im tiefen Nebel herumstochert. Genau die von Dir geschilderte  Problematik treibt mich auch um. 

Allerdings bin ich erst seit 12/2009 Betroffener, aber gleich knüppeldick. Mein Uro sagt, in meinem Stadium gibt es keine Alternative zur Hormonblockade. Aber was passiert mit dem neuroendokrinen Tumoranteil? Erst muss ich durch den Nadir, aber dann treten die Probleme doch nur verstärkt zu Tage. Und wie schnell wird das sein?

Aufgrund Deiner Aufarbeitung des Themas hangele ich mich noch intensiver durch die Literatur, aber ich finde immer nur Fragezeichen und leider keine Antworten. Ich werde weiter suchen und weiter kämpfen.

Es wünscht Dir Kraft und alles Gute

MalteR

----------


## Heribert

Hallo MalteR,

als Hochrisiko-Betroffener den Fokus auf die NE-Entartung zu setzen ist falsch. Die Möglichkeit zu ignorieren, ist natürlich genauso falsch. Es hat sich nun mal gezeigt, dass besonders bei den Betroffenen, die mit sehr hohen PSA-Werten zu kämpfen haben, die Hormonblockade das Zellwachstum am stärksten unterbindet. Ob *dadurch* Krebsstammzellen wandlungsfähiger werden oder ihre weitere Mutation *zwangsläufig* entsteht ist nicht erwiesen. 

"Die These, die Harmlosen machen Platz für die Aggressiven ist eben nur eine These und durch nichts bewiesen."

Leider bringt Dich diese Erkenntnis genauso wenig weiter, wie die Standard-Leitlinien. Also bist Du weiter gezwungen Dich nach Methoden und Ärzten umzuschauen, die auch außerhalb der S3-Leitlinien Therapieansätze aufzeigen.

Für diesen Kampf wünsche ich Dir alles Gute
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinhard, Malte, Heribert,
Ihr macht Euch Gedanken über ein Thema, was scheinbar widerspruchslos als Therapieoption immer wieder verordnet wird. Manchmal mit leider wenig Erfolg. Auch der gute 'ZUFUS' macht sich da momentan Gedanken darüber, lest das mal durch.

Angst machen da natürlich die von Reihard hier zitierten Studien von Tribukait



Die Lebenserwartung mit ADT war geringer wie die ohne - *erschreckend!* Aber nun mal langsam, damals war ADT immer eine dauerhafte Blockade! Diese hat, wie uns Dr. Myers nochmal bestätigte, mehr Herz- Kreislaufversagen verursacht wie die Krankheit selbst Opfer gefordert hat. Heute praktizieren wir allgemein intermittierende ADT und schützen Knochen und Herz während der Hormonblockade. 

Grundsätzlich ist natürlich immer zu fragen: WANN beginne ich mit der HB/ADT? Hier zwei Beispiele in Zusammenhang mit einer DNA Ploidenverschiebung:





Es kann also gut laufen, d.h. aus einem diploidem Zellverband mit erhöhter S-Phase (bei 4c) entwickelt sich ein fast rein diploider, nur durch HB/ADT! Der "frühzeitige" Einsatz der HB hat sich gelohnt!

Es kann auch schlecht laufen. Bei ähnlicher Ausgangslage entwickelt sich ein aneuploider Tumor - schlechte Prognose! Der frühzeitige Einsatz von ergänzenden therapeutischen Massnahmen wäre wohl indiziert. 

Der PSA scheint dabei immer auch ein geeigneter Marker zur Erkennung der Wirksamkeit der Therapie zu sein. Die Frage ist, ob das IMMER so ist, man sich darauf verlasen kann? Ich werde als Therapiekontrolle jedenfalls bei Gelegenheit wieder eine Ploidenbestimmung durchführen lassen.

So, jetzt sind wir so schlau wie zuvor, aber auf höherem Niveau - toll! Oder wie ich neulich in HW Forum gelesen habe:

_I cant decide if knowledge is power, or ignorance is bliss _

Andi

----------


## gerhard29

*Hormontherapie*

Hallo Andy,

Nur nachstehendes zu den Beiträgen: 

Die Betroffenen klammern sich an den Strohhalm Hormontherapie. Sie hoffen, dass die Therapie anschlägt, und einige Jahre damit gut weiterleben können. Mir geht es nun mal auch so. Es gibt auch Studien, die belegen, dass diese Therapie das Leben verlängern kann. Wenn Ihr alles so genau recherchiert habt, sollte dies bekannt sein, außerdem liegt jeder Fall anders.

Wenn aber nun so ein Schwachsinn wie hier geschrieben wird, verunsichert man die Betroffenen, und Ängste und Depressionen kommen nicht selten hoch. Mich wundert es eigentlich nicht mehr, dass sich Betroffene hier im Forum nicht mehr melden und um Rat fragen. Mit solchen Horrorgeschichten, die meistens wissenschaftlich gar nicht belegt sind, vertreibt man jeden Interessenten.

Übrigens sollte man als Krebskranker positiv denken und nicht nur das schlechte schreiben. Dieses Forum ist auch dazu da, Betroffenen Mut zu machen.

Nichts für Ungut, aber das mußte mal gesagt werden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Gerhard,

Deine Auffassung mag für Betroffene hilfreich sein, die sich mit dem, was die Schulmedizin nach den S3-Leitlinien zu bieten hat, zufrieden geben. Besonders für die Hochriesiko-Betroffenen ist es aber empfehlenswert sich frühzeitig mit der Situation auseinander zu setzen, sollten die Standard-Therapien nicht mehr greifen.

Nach meinem Verständnis gehört dazu nicht nur die Thesen der sog. PCa-Gurus zu diskutieren, sondern die biochemischen Vorgänge der Entartungsphasen zu ergründen um das, was die PCa-Gurus wie Strum, Meyers etc. geschrieben haben zu verstehen. Dann können solche Thesen, jenseits der schulmedizinischen Lehre gewinn bringen.

Dazu gehört auch, die Einbeziehung komplimentärmedizinischer Erkenntnissen um dort die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen und Scharlatanerie auffliegen zu lassen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Gerhard

Ich kann nicht erkennen, was an dem Beitrag von Andi09 schwachsinnig sein soll. Es wird doch nachvollziehbar aufgezeigt wie sich die Ploidie entwickeln kann, aber nicht muss. Und das ist doch gerade der Ansatz, darüber nachzudenken.

Über solche Beiträge wie von Reinardo und Andi09 freue ich mich sehr. Denn sie bieten mir die Möglichkeit – gerade als Schwerbetroffener – mich weiter zu bilden  und noch wichtiger, evtl. Behandlungsoptionen zu entwickeln. Halbgötter in Weiss kann ich nicht akzeptieren!

Wer sich auf die S-3 Richtlinie verlässt, ist verlassen genug, denn das bedeutet einen Wissensrückstand von ca. 2-3 Jahren. 

Auch ich hoffe darauf, dass die DHB möglichst lange wirkt, aber was dann?? Das Prinzip Hoffnung ist zwar gut, aber das kann nicht alles sein.

MalteR

----------


## Anonymous3

Malte,
so wie Dich treiben auch mich die Gedanken an das Danach um. Was, wenn die HB nicht mehr funktioniert? Was kann ich unternehmen um diese Phase möglichst lange herauszuzögern? Ich hoffe ab 2011 in die ADT Pause gehen zu können, und da ist dieses Thema schon präsent. 

Folgendes Bild veranschaulicht die verschiedenen Signalwege des "hormonunabhängigen" PCAs (evt. unvollständig):



1. Hypersensitiver Signalweg
Ist noch relativ leicht zu bekämpfen (HB2 -> HB3 -> HB4 -> Ketoconazol/Östrogene, Abiraterone (schätze ab Mitte 2011 verfügbar), Herabsetzen der AR Empfindlichkeit durch z.B. Silymarin, Dostinex,...

2. Promiscuous Signalweg
Bindet mit anderen Liganden. Schon schwieriger zu bekämpfen. Einsetzbar hier evt. MDV3100 (nicht vor 2012)?

3. Outlaw Signalweg
Durch Genmutationen werden andere Signalwege möglich. Ich kenne kein Verfahren das durch z.B. einen Kinase-Hemmer zu blocken, da es einfach zu viele Mutationen gibt. Es wird noch sehr lange dauern, bis wir hier Fortschritte machen.

4. Bypass Signalweg
BCL-2 wird durch Taxotere gehemmt.

5. Stammzellen Wiederansiedelung
Keine Ahnung was man dagen tun kann. Doxycyclin?

"Glücklicherweise" dauern die Mutationszeiten vom hypersensitiven Signalweg zu den weiter fortgeschrittenen Wegen meist recht lange. Das spiegelt sich ja auch im späten Ansprechen des neuen Testosteron Blockers ABIRATERONE wider. Ein globaler Ansatz besteht durch die Immuntherapie. Wir haben ja momentan schon Provenge verfügbar und da wird noch mehr kommen. Unterstützt werden diese Mittel durch den CTLA-4-Antikörper "IPILIMUMAB", welcher wohl Mitte 2011 zugelassen
sein wird (für Melanom - PCA wäre Off-Label) oder "low-dose Cytoxan". Das dieser Ansatz viel Potential hat, zeigt z.B. folgendes Beispiel mit Leukine, Celebrex usw.:



Hoffe auf Ergänzungen aus dem geneigten Kollegenkreis!

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Andi. Leider verstehe ich manches nicht, was Du geschrieben hast. Das gesprochene Wort mit der Moeglichkeit, Fragen zu stellen, waere dem Schriftlichen da wohl ueberlegen. Handelt es sich bei den DNA-Diagrammen um DEINE Entwicklung  oder ein und derselben Person oder von verschiedenen Personen? Al-Abadi schildert im Symposium-Papier auch Faelle von Rueckentwicklung (Linksverschiebung), allerdings nicht nach Hormontherapie sondern nach Wechsel von Chemotherapeutika.
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wie es unter Hormontherapie zu einer Linksverschiebung, was Du als positive Entwicklung bezeichnest, kommen kann. Nach meinem Verstaendnis reduziert Hormontherapie in allen Erkrankungsstadien zwar das Krebsvolumen (= sinkende PSA-Werte, Wegfall von Beschwerden), aber immer nur um Krebsanteile, die geringer malignant sind und, da sie ja hormonsensitiv sind, nicht zum Tode fuehren. 
Zum Tode fuehren Krebsanteile, die nicht hormonsensitiv sind und entweder kein PSA abgeben, was sie nicht erkennbar und gefaehrlich macht,  oder noch PSA abgeben. So erklaeren sich Faelle, wo Patienten mit niedrigen PSA-Werten sterben.
Schoen waere es, wie Gerhard schreibt, wenn das alles Schwachsinn waere, worueber wir uns Gedanken machen. Aber leider zeigen mir die Krankheitsverlaeufe der Austherapierten immer wieder, dass wir uns doch rechtzeitig Gedanken machen muessen. Als Schlussfolgerung aus der Theorie habe ich mich entschieden, keine irgendwie geartete Hormontherapie zu machen (ausser bei Beschwerden), weil ich glaube, meine Lage damit nur zu verschlechtern, ganz abgesehen von der durch Hormontherapie bedingten Beeintraechtigung der Lebensqualitaet und der Langzeitrisiken fuer das Knochensystem. Ich verlasse mich da auf die Aussagen von Bob Leibowitz, Patrick Walsh und Tribukait. Bob Leibowitz spricht sich in seinem letzten vom BPS verteilten Video sowohl gegen die fortlaufende wie auch intermittierende Hormontherapie aus. Wenn seine DHB nicht greift, versucht er es mit antiangiogenen Mitteln bzw. kombiniert eine weitere befristete Hormontheraipie immer mit einer fruehzeitigen, leichten Chemotherapie. Letzteres macht auch Sinn, weil das Wirkungsspektrum von Taxotere groesser und andersgeartet ist als bei Hormontherapie. Nach Taxotere muesste sich eine Linksverschiebung im DNA-Histogramm ergeben.
In den Costa Blanca News las ich heute, dass in Italien die Pharma-Firmen verpflichtet sind, 5% ihres Reingewinns fuer Zwecke der unabhaengigen Forschung, z.B. an Universitaeten, abzufuehren. Das koennte auch in Deutschland dazu fuehren, dass weniger Profit-orientiert und mehr Patienten-orientiert  geforscht wuerde. Mit Operations- und Bestrahlungstechniken hat man ja einen kaum noch zu ueberbietenden Standard erreicht. Die Erforschung der Entwicklung unseres Prostatakrebses wird jedoch  vernachlaessigt, klinisch verwertbare Erkenntnisse der Cytopathologen werden ignoriert, weil sie stoeren, wo man sich doch mit der Hormontherapie gut eingerichtet und mit Herausgabe von Leitlinien abgeschottet hat. Was ich bei der urologischen Elite vermisse, sind die Leidenschaft, etwas genau wissen zu wollen und die Bereitschaft, etwas an den systemischen Therapien zu veraendern.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

 Mehr  oder weniger zufällig treffe ich auf die interessanten Ausführungen zum  Thema Hormontherapie. Hierzu erhielt ich vor kurzem von dem Dr.Jacobs Institut für komplementäre Medizin eine Veröffentlichung zum Thema des Risikos der Hormontherapie, die ich den Betroffenen nicht vorenthalten möchte. Mir ist nicht bekannt, daß dieses Thema hier schon einmal angesprochen wurde
 
Freundliche Grüße
 HWLporta
__________________________________________________  _______________________________________________

 Zitat:
 
*Hormonentzugstherapie erhöht deutlich das Risiko für Diabetes, koronare Herzkrankheit und plötzlichen Herztod* 

Die Hormonentzugstherapie ist zweifellos eine hocheffektive und sehr wichtige Therapie des nicht mehr lokalisierten Prostatakarzinoms. Seit Huggins und Hodges im Jahre 1941 ist jedoch keine abschließende Beurteilung in Bezug auf eine Lebensverlängerung möglich. Zwar kann sie palliativ die Symptomatik der Erkrankung und ihres Fortschreitens mildern, jedoch gibt es bis heute keinen schlüssigen Beweis, dass sie das Leben verlängern kann, wie auch die Leitlinien der Europäischen Gesellschaft für Urologie darlegen. Liegt dieses Paradox an den nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen der Hormonblockade? 

*Kann man durch sinnvolle Maßnahmen (Sport, pflanzenreiche Ernährung und Granatapfel-Polyphenole) das Nebenwirkungsprofil und damit die letztliche Wirkung der Hormonblockade verbessern?* 

 Immer mehr große Studien liefern eindeutige Hinweise, dass der Androgenentzug das Risiko, an Diabetes und Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen zu erkranken und an plötzlichen Herztod zu sterben, deutlich steigert. So ergab zum Beispiel eine Untersuchung an 73.196 Männern unter Androgenentzug mit GnRH-Agonisten eine Steigerung des Diabetesrisikos um 44 %, des Risikos für koronare Herzkrankheit um 16 %, für Herzinfarkt und plötzlichen Herztod um je 16 %. Eine hochaktuelle Studie mit 37.443 Prostatakrebspatienten, die 2010 im Journal des National Cancer Instituts publiziert wurde, zeigt: Die Behandlung mit GnRH-Agonisten erhöht (verglichen mit den nicht mit Androngeentzug behandelten Patienten) das Risiko für Diabetes um 28 %, für koronare Herzkrankheit um 19 %, für Herzinfarkt um 28 % und plötzlichen Herztod um 35 % sowie für Schlaganfall um 22 %. Die Orchiektomie ging einher mit einem 40 % höheren Risiko für koronare Herzkrankheit und einem 111 % höheren Risiko für Herzinfarkt (verglichen mit Prostatakrebspatienten, die keine Hormonblockade und Hodenentfernung hatten).
*
Insbesondere unter Hormonentzugstherapie können die heilsamen Wirkungen von Granatapfelwirkstoffen auf das Herz-Kreislauf-System und eine diabetische Stoffwechsellage hilfreich sein.* 
*Positive Nebenwirkungen auf Herz und Gefäße aus klinischen Studien* 

 ·         Signifikante Verbesserung der Herzmuskeldurchblutung bei KHK-Patienten, Halbierung der Angina-Pectoris-Anfälle in einer Placebo-kontrollierten Doppelblind-Studie
 ·         Reduktion von arteriosklerotischen Gefäßablagerungen und Bluthochdruck 
bei Patienten mit Karotis-Stenose
 ·         Verlangsamte Progredienz der Karotis-Intima-Dicke-Zunahme bei Patienten mit erhöhten Triglyzerid- und Cholesterinwerten in einer Placebo-kontrollierten Doppelblind-Studie
 ·         Gefäßschützende, antiatherogene und cholesterinsenkende Wirkung bei Diabetikern (ohne Einfluss auf HbA1c und Blutzucker) 
 ·         Verbesserte Erektion bei Patienten mit erektiler Dysfunktion 

Granatapfelpolyphenole bewirken weder eine Heilung von Prostatakrebs noch ersetzen sie eine notwendige kurative Behandlung. Sie können aber das Fortschreiten verzögern, Standard-Therapien wirkungsvoll ergänzen und in ihrem Wirkungs- und Nebenwirkungsprofil verbessern.  
*
Um den durch die Hormonblockade verursachten Stoffwechselstörungen entgegenzuwirken, sind auch regelmäßige Bewegung, Sport, gemüse- und obstreiche Vollwertkost wichtig!* 
*Langzeitergebnisse der Pantuck-Studie mit Prostatakrebs-Patienten mit PSA-Rezidiv sind vielversprechend: 

PSA-Verdopplungszeit von 15 auf 60 Monate verlängert* 
 Bei Patienten, die bis Ende 2008 im Median 56 Monate an der Studie teilgenommen haben, verlängerte sich unter Granatapfelsaft die PSA-Verdopplungszeit auf durchschnittlich 60 Monate (5 Jahre). Der PSA slope fiel dabei im Median um 60 %. Nach Aussage des Sprechers der American Urological Association, Dr. Christopher Amling, legt die Studie nahe, dass Granatapfelsaft nach erfolgloser Behandlung wirksam die Progression von Prostatakrebs verlangsamen könne. Diese Ergebnisse und andere laufende Forschungen dürften eines Tages zeigen, dass Granatapfelsaft auch ein wirksames Mittel zur Vorbeugung von Prostatakrebs sei. 

*Granatapfelpolyphenole beeinflussen das Krebsgeschehen auch im hormonrefraktären Stadium günstig (in vivo, in vitro):* 
 -       Granatapfelpolyphenole drosseln die Expression des in diesem Stadium häufig überexprimierten Androgenrezeptors. 
 -       Granatapfelpolyphenole verringern die Bildung von Androgensynthese-Enzymen in hormonrefraktären Krebszellen.
 -       Granatapfelpolyphenole senken intrazelluläre Cholesterinspiegel und damit den Ausgangsstoff für die gesteigerte Androgen-Biosynthese. 
 -       Fermentierte Granatapfelpolyphenole hemmen das Krebswachstum von hormonrefraktären PC-3-Prostatakarzinomen _in vivo_ und wirken _in vitro_ bei hormonrefraktären PC-3- und DU145-Prostatakarzinomzellen antiproliferativ und  antiinvasiv.
 -       Die antiinflammatorische Wirkung der Granatapfelpolyphenole (Hemmung von NF-kappaB, COX-2, TNF-alpha und Metalloproteasen) ist in diesem Stadium besonders wichtig.

Dass Granatapfelpolyphenole das androgen-unabhängige Prostatakrebswachstum mittels eines NF-kappaB-abhängigen Mechanismus _in vitro_ und _in vivo_ hemmen und den Übergang in die Hormonrefraktarität verlangsamen, wurde in einer _in-vivo_-Studie (Rettig et al., 2008) nachgewiesen.

*Aufgrund der Eigenschaft von Granatapfelpolyphenolen, die Expression des Androgenrezeptors und Androgen-synthetisierender Enzyme herabzuregulieren, bei Proteinkinasen eine Phosphorylierungshemmung und in Krebszellen die Apoptose insbesondere über eine NF-kappaB-Aktivierungshemmung zu fördern, könnte eine Kombination mit der Hormonablation sehr interessante Synergie-Effekte bewirken und die Bildung von Resistenzen verzögern. Dies muss sich noch in der klinischen Praxis bewähren.* 
*Effektiv Knochenmetastasen vorbeugen* 
 Bei Patienten unter Hormontherapie ist der Knochenabbau deutlich erhöht, wodurch die Metastasierung der Knochen begünstigt wird. Zur Prävention werden oft hohe Dosen Calciumcarbonat empfohlen, um dem Knochenabbau entgegenzuwirken.
*
Zu viel Calcium steigert deutlich das Risiko für 
aggressiven Prostatakrebs und Herzinfarkt* 

 Calciumcarbonat-Supplemente erhöhen aber offenbar das Risiko eines Herzinfarktes, wie eine vor kurzem veröffentlichte große Übersichtsstudie zeigt. Demnach steigern Calcium-Präparate das *Herzinfarktrisiko um 30 Prozent* und verursachen damit mehr Herzinfarkte als sie Knochenbrüche verhindern. Sehr negativ ist ferner, dass eine hohe Calciumzufuhr (über 2 g/Tag) das *Risiko eines aggressiven Prostatakarzinoms* *um* *etwa* *250 % erhöht*. Zudem schädigt es auf Dauer die Darmflora durch eine Milieuveränderung (Alkalisierung). 
 Vor allem fleischreiche Kost und die Alkalisierung des Dickdarms tragen zu einer erhöhten Ammoniak- und Toxinbelastung des Darms und der Leber bei, wodurch das Fatigue-Syndrom der Krebskranken verursacht oder verstärkt werden kann.
*
Pflanzenreiche basische Ernährung und Kaliumcitrat im Zusammenspiel mit Calcium- und Magnesiumcitrat sind die richtige Alternative* 

 Um die Knochen zu stärken, ist eine pflanzen- beziehungsweise basenreiche Kost besonders wichtig. So führt unsere (vor allem durch Fleisch) oft säurereiche Kost selbst bei sonst gesunden Personen zu einer Übersäuerung, welche im Alter mit abnehmender Nierenfunktion noch zunimmt. Wenn sich die Pufferreserven des Körpers erschöpft haben, werden die Mineralstoffdepots in den Knochen angegriffen. All das gilt in besonderer Weise für den fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs, wo die Milchsäureproduktion des Tumors den Organismus zusätzlich belastet. Das saure Milieu beschleunigt den Knochenabbau und verhindert, dass das körpereigene Immunsystem beziehungsweise die Chemo- oder Strahlentherapie den Tumor angreifen können. Zudem setzt der Körper in einem sauren Milieu vermehrt entzündungsfördernde Substanzen frei, welche den Knochenabbau beschleunigen und ein proentzündliches, tumorfreundliches Milieu schaffen.
 
Calcium ist für die Knochengesundheit wichtig. Das gleiche trifft auch für Magnesium zu. Doch während  Calcium oft überdosiert ist, nehmen nur wenige Menschen Magnesium-Präparate zu sich. Eine Langzeitfolge von Magnesiummangel sind Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen  vor allem, wenn dem Körper gleichzeitig zu viel Calcium zugeführt wird. Calcium-Präparate müssen demnach mit ausgewogenen Mengen Magnesium abgestimmt sein. Bei Osteoporose ist die Zufuhr von Magnesium genauso wichtig wie die Einnahme von Calcium, denn der Magnesiumgehalt ist im Knochen ebenso stark reduziert. Auch nimmt bei Magnesium-Mangel die Serum-Konzentration von Vitamin D ab. Mit anderen Worten: Wir brauchen Calcium, aber nicht zu viel und nicht einseitig. Für Kaliumcitrat ist in mehreren klinischen Studien nachgewiesen, dass es den Calciumverlust über die Nieren und den Abbau aus den Knochen verhindert. Dank Kaliumcitrat bleibt Calcium im Knochen und kommt nicht ins Blut, wo es das Tumorwachstum fördern würde. Calcium- und Magnesiumcitrate werden generell wesentlich besser aufgenommen als Carbonate.

 Die Knochen können daher durch die Einnahme eines geeigneten Citrat-Basenpulvers (z. B. Dr. Jacobs Basenpulver) gestärkt werden. Es sollte das Knochenmineral Calcium in einem ausgewogenen Verhältnis mit Magnesium stehen und zudem viel Kalium und möglichst wenig Natrium enthalten, denn auch Natrium verstärkt den Knochenabbau.  

 Das Fortschreiten der Osteoporose wird insbesondere von einer Entzündungsaktivierung des Knochens vorangetrieben. Hier steht nun der Receptor activator of nuclear factor kappaB ligand (RANKL) im Mittelpunkt der Forschung. Er gilt als Hauptschuldiger für die Osteoklastenaktivierung und damit den verstärkten Knochenabbau. Übrigens führt Rauchen zu einer NFkappaB-Aktivierung, was wahrscheinlich der Grund für den deutlich verstärkten Knochenabbau bei Rauchern ist. Neue Behandlungsansätze zum Knochenschutz (Denosumab) setzen daher an der Entzündungs-modulation an. Hier könnten möglicherweise Granatapfelpolyphenole (als potente NFkappaB-Hemmer) eine interessante, nebenwirkungsfreie und natürliche Alternative sein.
 Sehr wichtig für die Gesunderhaltung des Knochens sind auch regelmäßige Bewegung und Nicht-Rauchen, im Sommer viel Morgensonne zu tanken (Vitamin-D-Bildung) und im Winter Vitamin D über Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zu sich zu nehmen. Weil die Rolle von Vitamin D beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom umstritten ist, sollte hier eine höher dosierte Einnahme unter PSA-Kontrolle erfolgen. Bei einem aggressiven Prostatakarzinom kann auch schon _vor_ der Diagnose von Metastasen die Gabe von Bisphosphonaten (zuvor unbedingt Zahn- und Kiefercheck beim Zahnarzt!) sinnvoll sein.*

Fazit:* Wer in sinnvoller Weise auf einen ausgeglichenen Säuren-Basen-Haushalt in seiner Ernährung achtet, ggf. die Knochen durch Kalium, Calcium- und Magnesiumcitrat stärkt, sich regelmäßig möglichst in frischer Luft bewegt und auf das Rauchen verzichtet, hält die Knochen gesund und ist damit weniger anfällig für Metastasen.
*
Hinweis:* Zu allen hier geäußerten medizinischen Thesen können internationale fachwissenschaftliche Literaturbelege eingesehen werden unter www.drjacobsinstitut.de.

Zitatende

----------


## Helmut.2

> Mehr  oder weniger zufällig treffe ich auf die interessanten Ausführungen zum  Thema Hormontherapie. Hierzu erhielt ich vor kurzem von dem Dr.Jacobs Institut für komplementäre Medizin eine Veröffentlichung zum Thema des Risikos der Hormontherapie, die ich den Betroffenen nicht vorenthalten möchte. Mir ist nicht bekannt, daß dieses Thema hier schon einmal angesprochen wurde
> Freundliche Grüße
> HWLporta


Lieber HWLporta,
den Hinweis gab ich hier schon: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...handlung/page5
Bitte, Deine Beiträge nicht direkt vom Word ins Forum zu übertragen, denn es ist zu schlecht zu zitieren!
Herzliche Grüsse
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinardo,
wir sind ja oft mit unserer Meinung eng beieinander, aber halt nicht immer. Du würdest ADT sehr restriktiv einsetzen, da Du darin keinen lebenszeitverlängernden Effekt siehst. Bestätigt wird Deine Meinung durch die Daten von Tribukait, die allerdings schon ziemlich angestaubt sind (siehe oben)! Meine Meinung dagegen ist die, dass eine frühzeitige ADT die Lebenszeit verlängert, zumindest statistisch!



Dazu noch dieses und dieses.

Weiterhin habe ich auch einen Fall gezeigt, der durch ADT eine Verbesserung der DNA Ploide erfahren hat. Das dürfte es deiner Meinung nach nicht geben! Ich bin meinungsmässig eng bei Dr. Myers: 'PSA so niedrig wie möglich, dauerhaft!' 

Wenn sich innerhalb der ADT ein PSA NADIR von 0,05ng/ml einstellt ist das positiv. Was könnte Chemo hier noch verbessern? In denke auch im zweiten, dritten oder x-ten ADT Zyklus ist das gültig. Chemo könnte ich mir vorstellen, wenn diese 0,05ng/ml deutlich verfehlt werden, oder sich NE Zellanteile zeigen. Anders als hier schon propagiert, würde ich nicht auf Lebermetastasen warten, sondern früh intervenieren.

Wie meinst Du denn mit "antiangiogenen Mitteln" (oder antiinflammatorischen Mitteln) die Ploide zu beeindrucken? Vielleicht kannst Du akzeptieren, dass diese "Selektionstherie" von Dir nur *ein* Erklärungsversuch ist. Bonkhoff und Andere erklären die Entartung eher als unabhängigen Prozess, ich neige dazu dem zu folgen. Reduzierung der Tumormasse wäre hier ein therapeutisches Ziel! Möglicherweise ist es auch eine Kombination aus beiden Ansätzen?

----------


## Anonymous3

HWL,
danke für Deinen Beitrag. Gerne würde ich Dich etwas ermutigen das alles noch etwas kompakter zu formulieren. Auch wenn so wichtige Hinweise wie "...Hemmung von NF-kappaB, COX-2, TNF-alpha und Metalloproteasen..." mit einem direktem Link zu den Quellen versehen würden, müsste ich nicht stundenlang in den Dr.Jacobs Seiten suchen gehen.

Andi

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinardo,
als Ergänzung möchte ich Dir noch eine kleine Studie vorstellen, die untersucht hat, ob bei ADT als Ersttherapie in metastasierten Situationen, die parallele Gabe einer Chemotherapie das Überleben verbessert.



*Kaum ein Unterschied!* Dahingegen war das PSA NADIR prognostisch wichtig:

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

bedauerlicherweise sind meine Quellen in der Tiefe etwas eingeschränkt, jedoch möchte ich zum Thema AHT, Ploidie, Kastrationsrestistenz einiges anmerken.

HWL Porta hat sehr schön einiges beigetragen, es ist mir als Betroffener und mündiger Patient selbstverständlich, dass sich beim großen Blutbild die Mineralien im Referenzbereich befinden und entsprechend die Zufuhr so gefahren wird. Das setze ich einfach voraus.

In der Ausführung - bei Metastasen - ist die Dürftigkeit der Ausführung ( Dr. Jakobs ) unübersehbar.
Dieses komplexe Gebiet ist aber auch in der Forschung ein Stiefkind. ( Ausnahme sehr neue Forschungen ohne Studien )

Im Bezug der AHT ( Dedifferenzierung ) wird noch immer viel zu viel über die entsprechenden Marker gesprochen, aber nicht umgesetzt.
Bedauerlicherweise sind es gerade die Urologen, die an althergebrachtem festhalten wollen und sowohl die Marker nicht bestimmen, als auch entsprechend die Blutwerte nicht berücksichtigen wollen/müssen.

Daher ergibt sich dann ja auch kein Handlungsbedarf als Konsequenz. 

Die Grundfrage ist für SCHWERBETROFFENE:

Wieviel will ich für mich wissen für die weitere Therapie, stellen womöglich weiterführende Erkenntnisse eine psychische Belastung dar?
Somit sind in diesem Forum Betroffene anwesend, die diese Diskussion mehr verunsichert als Erkenntnisse bringt.
Eine weiter Frage stellt sich dann automatisch: Inwieweit will ich mündig werden.

Und nun zurück zum Thema:

Die Medizin kann zur Zeit nur helfen indem sie die Auswirkungen bekämpft. Heilen kann sie nicht. Das wurde schon sehr oft ausgeführt.

Heribert möchte schon lange an die biologischen Abläufe der Tumorzellen anknüpfen und viele andere im Hintergrund auch, mich eingeschlossen. Aus meiner Sicht sollte gebündelt in der Forschung vorgegangen werden für den Übergang - mit weniger Profitgebahren der Chemiegiganten - ( siehe Reinardo ) warum sollte nicht ein bestimmter Obulus direkt in Forschung einfließen?

Die These des Androgenentzugs ( Huggins ) scheint zunehmend ins Wanken zu geraten, soll man neueren Forschungsergebnissen glauben schenken. Was nun? Selbst die Urologenschaft ist verunsichert ( Berger et al ) und mahnt die Kollegen zum Umdenken.

In Anbetracht der heutigen Situation für einen Schwerbetroffenen keine leichte Situation, vielleicht auch nicht für den offenen Onkologen/Urologen. Wenn durch längere AHT ein hypersensitiver AR Mechanismus induziert wird, mit den nun bekannten Eigenheiten an den Tumorzellen, sollte es doch das Ziel der Forschung sein, nicht durch weitere chemische Manipulationen diesen zurückzudrängen, Rezeptoren zu besetzen, sondern die Kraftwerke ( Mitochondrien ) wieder in Gang zu bringen, damit der natürliche Abwehrmechanismus ( Apoptose ) wieder in Gang kommt.

Andi, alle Statistiken über die Wirkungswirksamkeit einzelner Interaktionen sind auf ein bestimmtes Zeitfenster angelegt indem diese wirken.
Ob die Antwort in der Pipeline ( Rückführung des hypersensiblen AR- Mech. in einem sensiblen AR Mech. ) die richtige ist, wird sich noch herausstellen müssen, wenn das Medikament ( MDV 3100 oder Abiterone ) zugelassen und auf dem Markt ist. 

Eine Hoffnung, die vielen ein Lebenszeitfenster eröffnet, mit der Hoffnung, dass es wirkt.

Vielleicht ist jedoch der Schlüssel in folgem Text zu lesen.

[Der von Hans-J. hier eingestellte Text ist urheberrechtlich geschützt und wurde deshalb von der Administration gelöscht. Er ist nachzulesen unter http://www.faz.net/s/Rub7F74ED2FDF2B...Scontent.html]
 

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## JürgenS

Den Originalaufsatz von Gatenby findet man hier:
http://siliconinvestor.advfn.com/rea...msgid=25675488

JürgenS

----------


## Anonymous3

Hans,
schön, dass Du aktiv an diesem Thema hier teilnimmst! ADT ist für uns "fortgeschrittene" ein ganz wichtiges Thema. Seine Optimierung bzw. ergänzende Steuerung bedarf dauerhafter Beobachtung und Nachjustierung. Dein Hinweis auf die wichtigen PCA assoziierten Marker, die nicht bestimmt werden, ist natürlich betrüblich. Auch hast Du recht damit, dass unsere Uros davon nichts wissen wollen. Sie wollen nichts davon wissen, da es für sie kein adäquates, leitlinienkonformes Behandlungskonzept für z.B. NE Entwicklungen gibt! Es gibt aber auch Ärzte, die das sehr wohl untersuchen und daraus Therapiekonzepte herleiten. Auch die Ärzte sind nicht alle gleich!

Wenn ich Deinen Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, neigst Du eher der _"Unkrauttheorie"_ zu, die schon von Reinardo favorisiert wurde. Es klingt auch wirklich logisch: Fälle ich die Bäume, kommt das Unkraut hoch. Das macht dann noch viel mehr Ärger wie die langsam wachsenden Bäume. Also kappen wir die Bäume - ein bisschen... (Jürgen, danke für den Link!)



Schön, aber ich kann das so ganz ohne Studien nicht akzeptieren! Wo sind die Untersuchungen dazu? Wer hat das zumindest exemplarisch durchgeführt? Wie sind die Widersprüche der längeren Lebenszeit bei früher ADT/Chemo zu erklären?

Thema *Medikamentenresistenz:* Klingt auch logisch. Wende ich ein Medikament nur gering dosiert an, entwickelt sich auch die Resistenz nur langsam, ich habe letztendlich länger davon. Leider auch hier wieder meine Bedenken: wo sind die Studien oder zumindest Kasuistiken dazu? Züchte ich mir mit dieser geringen Gabe nicht die resitenten Zellen heran, anstatt sie abzutöten bevor sich Resistenz bildet?

Noch ein interessanter Hinweis zur _"Rückführung des hypersensiblen AR- Mech. in einem sensiblen AR Mech.":_ Dr. Myers berichtete, dass nach Provenge Therapie, die selbst wenig brachte, die Patienten wieder auf Ketoconazol ansprechen! Wie könnte man das erklären?

Der Fortschritt in der Behandlung der uns verbindenden Plage ist frustrierend langsam, damit hast Du sicher recht. Deshalb sollte wirklich kein Ansatz unversucht bleiben, und die Ergebnisse müssen dokumentiert werden. Vielleicht kommen wir da in Planegg etwas weiter... Andi

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Andi, Reinardo, Heribert, HWL Porta und alle Mitbetroffenen,

ich werde zu diesem Therma weiter Stellung beziehen, wenn ich in ruhigen Gewässer bin und die gewisse Ruhe habe. Ich bitte deshalb die Pausen nicht überzubewerten.

Freundliche Grüsse aus dem Süden, bei Südwinden, unsicheren Häfen und Schwüle.
Hans-J.

----------


## JürgenS

> ...
> 
> Thema *Medikamentenresistenz:* Klingt auch logisch. Wende ich ein Medikament nur gering dosiert an, entwickelt sich auch die Resistenz nur langsam, ich habe letztendlich länger davon. Leider auch hier wieder meine Bedenken: wo sind die Studien oder zumindest Kasuistiken dazu? Züchte ich mir mit dieser geringen Gabe nicht die resitenten Zellen heran, anstatt sie abzutöten bevor sich Resistenz bildet?
> ...


Laut Gatenby sind resistente Zellen träge und behäbig, da sie viel Energie benötigen, um den Status der Resistenz zu erhalten. Die Proliferation ist daher langsam. Selbst durch hochdosierte, aggressive Medikamente sind diese Zellen nicht abzutöten, sonst hätte man ja eine kurative Therapie.

Ich glaube, dass vermehrter existenzieller Stress die Aggressivität dieser Zellen steigert. Gatenby's Ansatz, bei einer systemischen Erkrankung ein gewisses Gleichgewicht zwischen resistenten und sensitiven Zellen herzustellen und aufrecht zu erhalten, also einen chronischen Zustand herbeizuführen, scheint so falsch nicht zu sein. Intermittierung ist ja bereits ein Baustein dessen. 
Ansonsten ist dies natürlich leichter gesagt als getan.

Wir haben wohl alle gelernt, dass jeder Krebs anders ist, und es gibt viele Fälle, wo bei ähnlicher Ausgangslage und Therapie, die Verläufe deutlich voneinander abweichen. Studien sind notwendig und hilfreich, aber auch problematisch. Oliver Sartor betonte einmal, dass Medizin eine Wissenschaft der Durchschnittswerte ist. Man weiss vorher nie, ob man sich oben, unten, oder irgendwo dazwischen befindet.

JürgenS

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer, Freunde der AHT und Zweifler.

Ich stelle fest, dass durch den Beitrag von Reinardo  welcher sehr ausführlich und verständlich gehalten ist - durch Denkanstöße eine lebhafte Diskussion losgetreten wurde.Es wird nun auch deutlich, warum die Ploidie für Schwerbetroffene so wichtig ist und die Biomarker von Bonkhoff ein hohes Gewicht beizumessen ist.Ich setze damit voraus, dass wir wissen, was Ploidiegrading und die Biomarker bedeuten.Daraus resultiert dann doch als Konsequenz, dass wir die Erkenntnisse von unseren Uro/Onkologen auch zur Umsetzung einfordern. Als mündige Betroffene ist es nicht nur unser Recht, sondern so gar in der evidenzbasierten Medizin ausdrücklich so benannt.Die S3 Leitlinien haben für die Schwerbetroffenen ohnehin nicht mehr viel zu bieten, erlauben aber sehr wohl im Einverständnis mit den Betroffenen und des behandelnden Arztes einen gewissen Handlungsspielraum. Es sollte aber auch noch einmal klar ausgedrückt werden, dass die Leitlinien keine Richtlinienfunktion haben. Des öfteren erscheinen mir einige Ausführungen so, als seien Leitlinien bedingungslos einzuhalten und Abweichungen ein Verstoß.Dafür ist die Tumorzellpopulation bei Schwerbetroffene zu verschieden und zu individuell als das planwirtschaftliche Anwendung von Standardtherapien hier eine lebensbedrohliche Erkrankung abwenden könnten.In Anbetracht der nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen durch die AHT  die hier ja noch einmal sehr deutlich von HWL Porta dargelegt wurden  erschließt es sich mir ohnehin nicht, dass Betroffene eine derart geringe Kontrolle/Überwachung erhalten, von einem Monitoring ganz zu schweigen. Es ist vielfach so, wie schon oft beschrieben: Spritze rein und raus. Wir sehen uns in drei Monate wieder zur PSA Kontrolle und Weiterführung der AHT. Dann sehen wir weiter.Nein, so sollte es nicht weitergehen. Wenn Berger at al seine Berufkollegen zum Umdenken auffordert, sollten wir das dankbar zur Kenntnis nehmen und die Umsetzung nötigenfalls auch einfordern. Aber wie Andi schon relativierte, es gibt auch solche, die mitziehen, die Marker bestimmen und eine Kontrolle von NSE, CGA, CEA und noch einige, vornehmen lassen. Diesen aufgeschlossenen Ärzten kann man in unserer Situation gar nicht genug danken. Damit ist eine gewisse Verlaufskontrolle schon gegeben. Dieses müsste bei Schwerbetroffene einfach zum Standard gehören und nicht immer wieder  wie eine tibetanische Gebetsmühle  eingefordert werden. Es versteht sich von selber, dass die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse dann auch Konsequenzen haben müssen. Z.B. frühzeitiger Anstieg des CGA weit über den Referenzwert dann auch eine frühzeitige Intermittierung zulassen, unter Verzicht des von Bob Leibowitz präferierten 18 Monate AHT Laufzeitdauer. Es muß auch zur Kenntnis genommen werden, dass bestimmte Betroffene diese Erkenntnisse mehr als Belastung ansehen. Sie haben sich von der AHT mehr versprochen und wurden vielleicht auch nicht vollständig aufgeklärt. Jedoch, es nützt alles nichts, den Kopf in den Sand stecken und alles dem Arzt überlassen, heißt nur, die ernüchternde Wahrheit des Wirkungsfensters, nach hinten verlagern.Eine frühe, vollständige Wahrheit kann auch zu frühzeitigen neuen Erkenntnissen und zur Mündigkeit des Betroffenen führen. Bei mir haben die weiteren Aufklärungen der alten Hasen hier im Forum für Schnelllernen im Galopp geführt und in keiner Weise geschadet, wenn die Psyche stabil ist.Zum eigentlichen Thema:Reinardos Frage: _Wer in Deutschland Hormontherapie bekommt, muss sich aber doch fragen: Verlängere ich mit dieser Therapie mein Leben? Oder verdeckt die Therapie nur palliativ den Progress?_

Wer, wie du, sich für die DHB entschieden hat aus sicherlich guten Gründen muß auch eine kurative Absicht verfolgt haben. Ob dies nun zugetroffen ist, kannst du im nachhinein am Besten beantworten. Die anfangs diploiden Tumorzellen rutschten nach oben. Die Ursachen sind bekannt. Ich hoffe, dass dir das dein damaliger Arzt auch gesagt hat. 
Heute würde man eine Therapie wahrscheinlich - mit WW - dir als Alternative  vor dem Hintergrund deines Alters  vorschlagen. 
Nun ist es anders gekommen und du siehst wahrscheinlich Handlungsbedarf.

Wenn selbst Bob Leibowitz sagt  nur sinngemäße Wiedergabe  je länger du keine HB brauchst, umso länger lebst du, hat er doch schon der Intermittierung zugestimmt und die AHT als palliativ eingestuft.
Gesicherte Erkenntnis  heute  ist, dass der Progress nach der AHT eintritt nach einer Therapie bei systemisch Erkrankten. Die Spielwiese der Antiandrogene mit zeitlichen Intervallen der Off- Zeiten und Wirkstoffwechsel ist individuell und bietet einen bemerkenswerten, zeitlichen Aufschub des Progresses.
Diesen Dedifferenzierungsprozeß aufzuhalten und so gar rückzuführen hatte ich schon vorher ausgeführt. Aber diese Mittel sind noch in der Zulassung und noch in den Studien.

Somit hast du doch in deinem Falle, noch einige Möglichkeiten aktiv tätig zu werden. Sehe aber doch bitte zu, dass du dem PSA wieder trauen kannst. Die Prostatitis ist da wohl noch die Unbekannte.
 

Reinardo:
_dann stellt sich die Frage, welches denn eigentlich der Bodensatz, welches die Krebsquantität ist, aus welcher heraus eine Dedifferenzierung oder Mutation sich entwickeln kann? Könnte man diesen natürlichen Werdegang der Dinge nicht doch beeinflussen, wenn mittels Hormontherapie man dafür sorgt, dass das Krebsvolumen möglichst gering bleibt?_
__ 

Aus meiner Sicht und Erinnerung - die Tumorstammzellen, welche sich nach tetra/x-ploid entwickelt haben und durch die DHB nicht mehr erreichbar sind. Das kannst du nachlesen bei Tribukait.
Höher maligne Krebsstammzellen würden dann noch verbleiben, auch wenn die Prostata vom Volumen gravierend geschrumpft ist.
 

Fortsetzung folgt:
 

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Anonymous3

Jürgen,
nur zu gerne würde ich Deinen Ansatz Glauben schenken, wenn, ja wenn da nicht die Fakten etwas dagegen sprechen. Wer hat das denn schon mal gemacht? Willst Du es versuchen?

Prinzipiell muss jede Theorie, und das ist es ja erstmal, mit den zu beobachtenden Fakten in Einklang zu bringen sein. Und bei ADT hat sich nunmal gezeigt, dass IADT nicht schadet, aber auch nicht nutzt, und eine frühe ADT besser ist wie eine späte:

_Moreover, a growing body of evidence supports initiating treatment at the time that locally advanced or metastatic disease is diagnosed rather than delaying IADT until symptomatic progression or some other occurrence.66 Benefits of early IADT initiation in advanced prostate cancer may include prolonged time to progression and improved survival.1_

Andi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans, Juergen und Andi. Danke fuer Eure Beitraege. Ich habe mich unter den erschwerten Bedingungen hier in den Internet-Centers in Spanien auch bemueht, die insbes. von Andi gebrachten Links zu studieren. 
Mein Eindruck von Snuffy Meyer aus dem Link (sein Buch habe ich nicht gelesen) ist, dass er sehr von seiner eigenen Krankheitsgeschichte ausgeht. Man kann eine solche aber nur generalisieren, wenn man sie auch theoretisch unterbauen kann. Er bezieht sich in dem von Andi gebrachten Link auch nicht auf pathologische Erkenntnisse. Fuer die theoretische Absicherung einer Therapie muss, wie die Cytopathologen es machen, an die biologischen Ablaeufe im Tumor angeknuepft werden. Daraus ergibt sich dann, was die Hormontherapie kann und was sie nicht kann. 
Wohin es fuehrt, wenn man die Hormontherapie so kritiklos bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs anwendet, hat letztlich die im Fortgeschrittenen-Unterforum  diskutierte Krankengeschichte von Nicoles Vater gezeigt:

Diagnose November 2008:   PSA 30,0 positives Knochenzyntigramm.  Hormontherapie. Gleasonbestimmung nicht gemacht oder von Nicole nicht mitgeteilt
             Maerz      2009    PSA   1,7
             Juni         2009    PSA   0,23
             Septemb. 2009    PSA   8,8
             November 2009    PSA  30,0  ab jetzt (erst!)  Zometa
             Dezemb.   2009    PSA  36,0
             Maerz       2010    PSA  97,0   ab April 2010 Chemothrapie. Ab Juli 2010 mit Schmerzmedikamenten als "austherapiert" nach Hause entlassen.

Ein weiteres Beispiel fuer missverstandene Hormontherapie ist die Krankengeschichte des letztlich wieder Beachtung findenden Wil de Jongh. Mitte 2004 erinnere ich mich, im BPS-Forum einen Beitrag von Wil gelesen zu haben, dass er sich ueber seinen niedrigen PSA-Wert (unter 10) freut. Endlich habe er seinen Krebs im Griff! Ende desselben Jahres war er dann gestorben.

Ich scheine der einzige im Forum zu sein, der sich ueber Krankengeschichten wie Nicoles Vater aufregt und ich die Leute kritisiere, die hieran Schuld sind: die behandelnden Aerzte.  Da wurde Hormon-Therapie nach 08-15 gemacht, ohne vorher die Biologie des Krebses zu erkunden und eine individualisierte Therapie zu planen, die Sinn macht. Natuerlich kann man bei Krebs nie vorhersagen, wie es sich entwickelt, aber erwarten kann man mehr Engagement und Erfolgswillen. Dazu gehoert auch, dass neuere Erkenntnisse zur Wirkung der Hormontherapie von der Aerzteschaft zur Kenntnis genommen, studiert, getestet, ueberprueft werden. Und das passiert nicht.

Noch ein Hinweis zur Frage der fruehzeitigen oder moeglichst spaeten Hormontherapie. Diese Frage behandelt Patrick Walsh in seinem Guide to Surviving Prostate Cancer ausfuehrlich und schluessig im Kapitel  Does early treatment prolong life? ab Seite 474. Er bezieht sich auf eine Studie by the Veterans Administration Cooperative Urological Research Group, bringt 2 Charts hierzu   und  beurteilt die Ergebnisse als unanfechtbar. Demnach (ich zitiere) there was no difference in survival between the men who started hormonal therapy late and the men who had been on it all along. Dies ist interessant insbs. fuer die Therapie von Rezidiven nach Prostatektomie.
Zu Andis Frage nach antiangiogenen Mitteln. Hier ist zu denken an Diaeten wie kein rotes Fleisch, viel Gemuese, Obst,  an Nahrungsergaenzungsmittel wie Granatapfel-Elixier, Vitamin , Selen sowie  wachstumshemmnde Medikamente Thalidomid, Revlimid, Leukine. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinardo,
schön, dass Du Dich wieder an der Diskussion hier beteiligst. Du ist sehr fest in Deiner Meinung über die ADT. Wie Du wohl mitbekommen hast teile ich sie nicht, denn Deine "Belege" beziehen sich praktisch ausschliesslich auf Pat Walsh, der in meinen Augen nicht immer nachvollziehbare Thesen aufgestellt hat. Praktisch alle anderen Untersuchungen, sei es Dr. Myers, oder sonstige Studien (ich hatte Links gepostet) sprechen gegen Deine Theorie.

Was hätte Nicoles Vater denn Deiner Meinung nach machen sollen. Er ist sicher klar untertherapiert, das ist ein Skandal, aber mit Abwarten... - na ich weiss nicht. Von einer frühen Chemotherapie hätte er wohl den grössten Nutzen gezogen. Deshalb kann man aber nicht allen gleich Chemotherpie geben, die Nebenwirkungen sind extrem. 

Wil, tragischer Fall von NE Entwicklung nach langer Zeit der Therapie. Natürlich hätte man die entspr. Blutmarker überwachen müssen um dann handeln zu können. Was wäre hier denn Deine Alternative gewesen? Abwarten ... - na ich weiss nicht.

Andi

----------


## JürgenS

Das Forum ist ein bisschen kopflastig mit Ingenieuren, was in einer Industrienation nicht verwunderlich ist und auch nicht schlecht sein muss, aber ich finde, dass zu viel Gewicht auf Charts, Statistiken und Messungen gelegt wird. Charts und Statistiken, weil sie Durchschnittswerte wiedergeben, und Messungen oft gemacht werden, ohne dass daraus Konsequenzen gezogen werden können. Der Krebs ist eben ein variantenreicher und unberechenbarer Gegner.

Dr. Myers scheint ja manchmal Merwürdiges von sich zu geben, aber ich glaube, dass er auch ein "Bauchmensch" ist und sich nicht immer von evidenzbasierten Überlegungen leiten lässt.

Übrigens, hier findet man eine interessante Betrachtung über median, medium und Co.
 http://www.phoenix5.org/articles/GouldMessage.html


Zur Frage ob frühe oder späte Hormontherapie folgender Fall:


11.03  Alter 61, keine Früherkennung, Gang zum Uro wegen Miktionsproblemen, aPSA 270,           
    9/10 Stanzen pos., Gleason 3+5, T4,Szinti und CT ohne Nachweis von Metastasen,
             obwohl statistische Wahrscheinlich sehr hoch.


02.04  Beginn ADT 1, radikale Ernährungsumstellung.


07.04  Lymphadenektomie 2/22 LKN pos.


02.05  ADT2 (Trenantone plus Casodex 50mg)


02.06  Nadir 1,88


10.06  PSA 6,67 Casodex abgestzt da Progression 3x in Folge


12.06  PSA 13,7  Beginn Flutamid


10.08  PSA 27,4  Flutamis abgestzt, bisher kein Nachweis von Metas


02.09  TUR-P PSA 57,2) 15 g Resektionsmeterial bei PV 21 ccm Gl 3+5


04.09  PSA 11,1


12.09  PSA 34,87


Also eine vielleicht nich ganz typische, aber ausgereizte HB


Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wann der Krebs die Bühne betreten hat, 4, 5, 6 oder mehr Jahre vor der Erstdiagnose? Jetzt einmal  spekulativ: Wenn der Krebs 4 Jahre vor Erstdiagnose bei einem angenommen PSA von 15 und einer PSAVZ von 12 Monaten festgestellt worden und eine HB eingeleitet worden wäre (Hulandt und Walsh hätten 1999 bei dem PSA wohl kein Skalpel in die Hand genommen, um ihre Erfolgsstatistik nicht zu schmälern), wie wäre der Verlauf verglichen mit obigem Fall gewesen, und zu welchem Zeitpunkt wäre die Kastrationsresistenz erreicht worden?


JürgenS

----------


## Michael A.

> Ein weiteres Beispiel fuer missverstandene Hormontherapie ist die Krankengeschichte des letztlich wieder Beachtung findenden Wil de Jongh. Mitte 2004 erinnere ich mich, im BPS-Forum einen Beitrag von Wil gelesen zu haben, dass er sich ueber seinen niedrigen PSA-Wert (unter 10) freut. Endlich habe er seinen Krebs im Griff! Ende desselben Jahres war er dann gestorben.


Hallo Reinardo,

Wil de Jongh hatte einen aggresiven Prostatakrebs. Seine Werte bei der Diagnose waren folgende: bPSA 52, T3N+M0 GS (3+5=8) PSA-VZ 6 Wochen.
Trotzdem hat er durch die Hormontherapie 10,5 Jahre überlebt. Du kannst Dir selbst ausrechnen wie lange es gedauert hätte bis sein PSA Wert ohne Hormontherapie auf 1000 ng/ml gestiegen wäre. Wil`s Krankengeschichte zeigt das die ADT2 Oder ADT3 auch bei höheren GS gut wirken kann, und eine sofortige Behandlung nach der Diagnose höchstwarscheinlich besser ist als abzuwarten bis Beschwerden auftreten. Leider hat Wil anscheinend nur den PSA Wert im Auge gehabt, und wie Andi schon geschrieben hat andere Marker nicht beachtet. 
Übrigens ist Wil Anfang April 2004 verstorben.

Den letzten Update seines PSA Verlaufs habe ich unten eingestellt.










Gruß,  Michael A.

----------


## Anonymous3

Jürgen,
was Du ansprichst nennt sich Lead-Time-Bias, sicher ein Problem bei statistischen Betrachtungen zur Überlebenszeit. Ich wäre auch mit folgender Formulierung einverstanden: Nicht jeder hat Vorteile von einer frühzeitigen Hormontherapie. Die Forschung sollte dann darauf gerichtet sein, wer profitiert und wer nicht. Zielgerichtete Therapien - ganz trendy! Solange aber dies nicht klar bestimmbar ist, sind die Statistiken, meiner Meinung nach, eindeutig. Die meisten Patienten profitieren davon - wir sollten es also empfehlen. 

Jürgen, Ingenieure neigen zum Faktendenken, das macht "Bauchentscheidungen" schwer. Auch das so oft beschworene Vertrauensverhältnis Patient/Arzt ist unter erschwerten Bedingungen, weiss ich. Die Arztentscheidungen werden ständig hinterfragt, das nervt mache Ärzte. Leider ist das nicht so einfach das abzulegen, also muss ich mich irgendwie damit arrangieren. 

Andi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo,

diese Diskussion hatten wir schon einmal, nämlich hier.

Ralf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo,
danke für deine Ausführungen in diesem thread. Das regt die theoretische Auseinandersetzung mit unserer Krankheit an und öffnet den Blick für die Komplexität und Vielfalt der onkologischen Abläufe in unserem Körper.
Schon in früheren Streitgesprächen hatte ich dargelegt, dass ich Deine allgemeinen Bedenken gegen die Hormontherapie nicht teile, weil mir die zugrundeliegenden cytopathologischen Erklärungsmodelle nicht stringent genug erscheinen (siehe hier). Ich sehe das so wie Andi. 
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich japanische Statistiken über die Wirkung einer ADT differenziert nach unterschiedlichen Parametern ins Forum gestellt (siehe hier). Ich möchte die Schaubilder nocheinmal in Erinnerung rufen, zeigen sie doch anschaulich, welch mächtige Waffe die ADT im Kampf gegen den PK nach wie vor ist.

Obiges Schaubild zeigt die 5- und 10-jährigen Überlebensraten von japanischen Patienten bei Anwendung einer kontinuierlichen ADT als Erstherapie (PADT). Wenn selbst Hochrisikopatienten noch zu 78% unter ADT ihre Krankheit wenigstens 10 Jahre überlebten, so ist das mehr als beachtenswert, auch wenn 10 Jahre noch zu kurz sind, um dies abschließend zu bewerten.

Auch das Schaubild zum progressionfreien Überleben zeigt Ergebnisse, an denen man nicht vorbeikommt. Bei kontinuierlicher ADT heißt Ende der progressionsfreien Zeit Beginn der Herausbildung eines androgenresistenten PK. Bei 40% der Patienten mit mittleren und hohem Risiko war nach 10 Jahren trotz Dauer-ADT der PK noch immer zu 100% hormonsensibel. Bei den low-risk-Patienten zeigte sich bei ca. 15% eine anfängliche Fehleinstufung, nachdem sich bei diesen schon in den ersten 5-6 Jahren eine Progression zeigte. Den Großteil der restlichen 85% kann man nach landläufigen Maßstäben als geheilt betrachten, darunter sicherlich nicht wenige, die auch mit AS dasselbe Ergebnis erreicht hätten. Bei der intermediate- und high-risk-Gruppe kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dasselbe oder gar ein besseres Ergebnis ohne Anwendung oder Hinauszögern der Therapie erreicht worden wäre. Genau dies ist jedoch deine Auffassung, und einzelne krasse Verlaufsformen paradigmatisch zu überhöhen dient der Sache nicht. 

Ich selbst war in 05/2007 als Hochrisikopatient diagnostiziert worden (PSA 49,8; T2c; GS 7). Ohne meine ADT wäre ich heute im 3-stelligen PSA-Bereich und statt Mikrometastasen mit sicherlich deutlich sichtbaren Makrometastasen.
Wie lange hätte ich warten oder was hätte ich nach deiner Meinung tun sollen? Ich weis nicht, wie die Sache bei mir ausgeht. Meine Plodiewerte aus dem Erstbiopsat waren diploid/aneuploid. Während meiner ersten Runde ADT3 habe ich nach 18 Monaten eine Ploidiebestimmung aus dem Material einer FNAB machen lassen: dipolid. Bei einer erneuten Prüfung während der Therapiepause wurden gar keine malignen Zellen mehr gefunden. Binnen eines Jahres jedoch stieg mein PSA auf 10 mit einer Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, die keiner hier im Forum mit IADT bzw DHB zu verzeichnen hatte  ein untrügliches Indiz für Metastasen. Heute, nach Beginn einer zweiten Runde ADT bin ich nach 5 Monaten wieder kurz vor den 0,05 ng/ml PSA, die als Marge für noch hormonsensiblen Tumor gelten.
Die Frage, die sich ergibt: Wie kommt es, dass nach 18 Monaten HB diploide Zellen gefunden werden, die doch eigentlich der Apoptose durch die HB anheimfallen sollten und wo man eher aneuploide, also selektierte Tumorzellen höherer Malignität erwartet hätte. Es ist dies zwar mein individueller Fall, aber der paßt nicht zu den Thesen der Cytopathologie. Auch wenn der Tumor aneuploid ist, so ist statistisch die Prognose zwar schlechter als bei diploiden, es ist dies jedoch kein Grund, vor einer ADT zu warnen und gar Schädlichkeit zu unterstellen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall meine IADT weiterführen und mit stärkeren Therapien erst eingreifen, wenn diese nicht mehr greift.
Dir alles Gute, Reinardo,
Hartmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmut:-

Danke fuer Deine Antwort, welche reichlich Stoff zum Nachdenken liefert und viele Hinweise, wie die eigene Situation eingeschaetzt werden koennte. Wenn die japanischen Statistiken stimmten, wuerden nur wenige oder viel weniger Menschen an Prostatakrebs sterben. Dem ist aber nicht so. Es ist leider die Beobachtung, dass die Prognose von Betroffenen, wenn sich erst einmal Metastasen gebildet haben, ausgesprochen schlecht ist. Nur eine Minoritaet, 10 - 20%, ueberlebt den 5-Jahreszeitraum. Zu ihnen gehoerte Wil de Jongh. Zu ihnen wirst wahrscheinlich, hoffentlich, auch Du gehoeren. Dass nicht alle so Betroffenen vorzeitig sterben, fuehrt Tribukait auf Unterschiede in der Profilerationsrate zurueck, die genetisch bedingt ist, aber beeinflusst werden kann durch komplementaere Mittel wie Thalidomid, Revlimid, Leukine u.a. 
Um es klar zu sagen: Ich glaube den japanischen Statistiken nicht, halte sie fuer gefaelscht, bewusst oder unbewusst. Man kann das natuerlich schwer beweisen, aber die Ergebnisse widersprechen der Lebenserfahrung. Nimm nur den Fall von Nicoles Vater. So oder mit nur verlaengerter Kurvenfuehrung laeuft es immer ab. Das Elend beginnt mit der Feststellung der Hormonresistenz. Als Privatpatient mit Eigenwissen, Eigeninitiative und einem guten Arzt, der mitdenkt und mitmacht, kann man dann noch lange durchhalten. Aber als Kassenpatient bist Du verratzt, bekommst wichtige Marker nicht kontrolliert und wirst schematisch viel zu spaet auf eine unvertraeglich dosierte Chemotherapie gesetzt. 
Auch Deine Krankengeschichte, lieber Hartmut, ist noch nicht zu Ende geschrieben. Ich bekam nach DHB in 2003/4 Gleason 2+3 (peridiploid) PSA = 8,9 Ende vergangenen Jahres bei PSA = 10,4 (unter Proscar) unerwartet Miktionsbeschwerden, die von 3 Urologen und den Fachaerzten einer Uniklinik als nicht krebsbedingt diagnostiziert wurden. Nach 6 Monaten Fehlbehandlung (TUR-P, Antibiotika) habe ich nach langjaehriger Therapiepause im Mai wieder eine Drei-Monatsspritze bekommen, die im August auslief, meinen PSA ist auf 1,55 herunterbrachte. Jetzt bin ich  beschwerdefrei. Ich denke aber nicht daran, die Hormontherapie fortzusetzen, gar auf 0,05 herunterzudruecken, weil ich Deine optimistische Einschaetzung zur Hormontherapie nicht teile. Welche weiteren Ueberraschungen auf mich noch zukommen werden, weiss ich natuerlich auch nicht, wusste Wil de Jongh  auch nicht.

Wil de Jongh ist im April 2004 gestorben (ich hatte mich im Datum geirrt). Seine optimistische Aussage liegt also weiter zurueck. Sein Tod ist im BPS-Forum ausfuehrlich diskutiert worden. Fuer eine Einschaetzung der Beitaege hatte ich damals noch zu wenig Wissen, wuerde aber heute sagen, dass die Beitraege von Fridolin, Christian, Guenter Feick, Klaus (A), Ludwig von so hohem Niveau waren, dass sie auch heute noch gueltig sind und jedem Neuling eine gute Einstimmung in die Vielschichtigkeit und Problematik unserer Erkrankung bieten, aber auch in Unvollkommenheit von Diagnostik und Therapie und von Luecken im Wissen und im Ausbildungsstand der mit Prostatakrebs betrauten Aerzte.  
Man hat versucht, die Frage zu beantworten, wie es kommen konnte, dass Wil de Jongh die Gefahr der Entwicklung neuroendokriner Zellen und der Lebermetastasierung nicht erkannt hatte. Die Antwort: Vor lauter Sorge um die Krankheit von Mitbetroffenen habe er seine eigenen Werte nicht hinreichend beobachtet. Ich finde das eine eigenartige Erklaerung, denn das Kontrollieren von Lebermarkern waere doch Aufgabe der behandelnden Aerzte gewesen. Auch meine ich, dass Professor Bonkhoff in seinem Brief an Stephen B. Strum das Phaenomen der neuroendokrinen Zellen zwar ausfuehrlich erklaert, aber sehr kurz sich fasst mit den Ursachen seiner Entstehung: "This differentiation process is preferentially induced by androgen deprivation". Etwas mehr hierzu, und was sonst noch induziert wird durch Androgen Deprivation ware damals informativ gewesen und waere heute noch von Nutzen. 

Nachdem ich Tribukait und Walsh gelesen habe, halte ich den von Dir behaupteten Nutzen und Segen der Hormontherapie fuer eine Doktrin. Ausgenommen nur die Faelle von Haustierkrebs oder geringer Malignitaet, wie Leibowitz als Alternative zur radikalen Therapie mit der DHB sie erfolgreich behandelt, als adjuvant zur Strahlentherapie und rein palliativ bei Beschwerden. Nicoles Vater wurde im November 2008 mit einen PSA-Wert von 30 diagnostiziert, mit Metastasen. Nach Beginn der ADT2 war bis Maerz 2009 sein PSA-Wert auf 1,7 gefallen. Haette man zu Beginn der Therapie eine DNA-Messung vorgenommen und auch eine DNA-Messung im Maerz 2009, dann waere aufgefallen, dass  nicht, wie die PSA-Entwicklung  faelschlicherweise suggeriert. eine Besserung seines Zustandes, sondern in Wahrheit eine Verschlimmerung seiner Krankheit eingetreten war. In Verkennung der Moeglichkeiten der Hormontherapie hat man jedoch ohne Not weiter so therapiert und den letzten Rest palliativen Potentials ohne Not vorzeitig vergeben,  bis im Herbst 2009 die Krankheit mit der Hormonresistenz umschlug und in ein schwerer zu therapierendes Stadium gelangte. Da frage ich mich nun, was die Japaner hier gemacht haetten?

Dir alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo,
danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Als ich die japanischen Statistiken vor einem Jahr hier eingestellt habe, hatte ich noch mögliche Gesichtspunkte für die Beurteilung angefügt:



> Die Ergebnisse der PADT sind erzielt worden, ohne dass die wohl effektivste Therapievariante, die dreifache Hormonblockade, zur Anwendung gekommen wäre.
> Die Ergebnisse sind erzielt worden ohne intermittierende Anwendung.
> Die Ergebnisse sind erzielt worden in einem nichtwestlichen Kulturkreis
> Die Ergebnisse sind erzielt worden bei Patienten mit deutlich höherem Alter bei der Diagnose als dies durchschnittlich bei uns der Fall ist. In Japan tritt der PK generell seltener und später auf als bei uns.


Die überaus positiven Ergebnisse der PADT in Japan sind möglicherweise denselben Umständen geschuldet, die dort auch zu einem seltenerem und späterem Auftreten des PK führen. Die Leitlinien in Japan sehen nicht viel anders aus als in unseren westlichen Ländern. Auch dort wird die PADT beim lokalen und lokal fortgeschrittenem PK nicht als erste Wahl empfohlen. Wenn dennoch über die Hälfte der Erkrankten zur PADT greifen, ist dies natürlich auch mit der Effektivität dieser Therapie zu erklären. 
Völlig abwegig ist deine These, die Daten seien anzuzweifeln oder gar gefälscht. Hideyudi Akaza ist einer der renommiertesten Krebsspezialisten in Japan. Viele seiner Arbeiten bzw. Studien werden seit Jahren auf den Tagungen der American Society of Clinical Oncolgy (ASCO) präsentiert. Keine onkologische Fachzeitschrift weltweit, in der nicht seine Arbeiten veröffentlicht werden. Von seinen Studien, auch zum AUPK, können wir alle lernen. Wenn du z.B. diese Studie von ihm betrachtest, wirst du feststellen, welch großer Unterschied im Überleben bei Vergabe einer Mono-HB (nur LHRH) verglichen mit einer kombinierten HB (LHRH plus Antiandrogen) auftreten kann und warum die Tribukaitsche Datenbasis als veraltet und deshalb als wenig aussagekräftig bezeichnet werden kann. Du solltest nicht von Fälschung reden, wenn Ergebnisse deiner Auffassung widersprechen. 

Du erwähnst exemplarisch zur Bestätigung deiner Auffassung Nicoles Vater. Schau dir doch mal das Profil von HerbertN28 (Ausgangs-PSA 294 und GS 3+4) an. Wegen mir auch von Fridolin, von Malte2, von DieterV, von Kalle-B. Ich kenne noch weitere, die an die 10 Jahre oder mehr mit ADT bei bester Verfassung überlebten. All dies sind Beispiele der Effektivität einer ADT auch bei GS-4-Anteilen und teilweise hohem PSA. Sie alle widerlegen deine Auffassung. Ich würde nicht behaupten können, sie wären mit AS genauso gut gefahren und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sie alle einen diploiden Tumor hatten bzw. haben. Ich kenne das Risiko bei Anwendung einer ADT einen AUPK zu entwickeln und würde vermeiden, langzeitig eine Androgenblockade vorzunehmen, wenn es Alternativen gibt. Beim einen wirkt sie gut, beim anderen weniger oder nicht. Von daher kann es gar keine allround-Empfehlung zur ADT geben.

Die Ursachen für die Herausbildung eines AUPK sind vielfältig und für den einzelnen Patienten definitiv nicht so einfach bestimmbar. Die Selektionstheorie als Erklärungsmodell ist mir da zu grobschlächtig, zu einseitig, zu oberflächlich. Sie wird der Komplexität des Vorgangs m.E. nicht gerecht. Die molekularbiologischen Erklärungsansätze eines Prof. Bonkhoff scheinen mir da plausibler und näher am tatsächlichen Geschehen. Ein aneuploider Tumor oder einer mit solchen Bestandteilen ist nicht wegen seiner physikalischen Zelleigenschaft  und das ist die optische Dichte, die die Ploidie mißt  hormoninsensibel oder unter ADT auf schnellem Weg in die Androgenunabhängigkeit. Nein, dies entscheidet sich biochemisch auf molekularbiologischer Ebene. Ein hypersensitiver AR-Mechanismus tritt ebensowenig automatisch mit einer Entwicklung zur Aneuploidie auf wie die Herausbildung von AR-losen Tumoranteilen. Eine statistische Korrelation besteht sicherlich zwischen Aneuploidie und AUPK, aber daraus eine generelle therapeutische Zurückhaltung bei der Anwendung einer ADT abzuleiten halte ich für wenig hilfreich.

Reinardo, wenn du jetzt doch zur HB greifst bei einer xploiden Verteilung und diese offensichtlich gewirkt hat, hast du ja selbst deren Effektivität am eigenen Leib verspüren können. Nur einmalig eine 3-Monats-Spritze zu nehmen, halte ich bei deinem Alter für eine sehr gute Idee: Ab und zu dem Krebs eins aufs Haupt hauen und einige Monate Zeit gewinnen. Ich hätte es auf jeden Fall mit Antiandrogenen versucht, um das Testosteron zu halten. Für mich kommt jedoch solches derzeit nicht in Frage. Ich muß da mit der ADT schon mehr riskieren und das Risiko ist mir bewußt.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Juergen:- 
Deine Frage ist ueber die Diskussion mit Hartmut ohne Antwort geblieben. Wie Du siehst, stehen sich hier zur Hormontherapie zwei Schulen (oder Fronten?) gegenueber. Welches die richtige Sicht der Dinge ist, koennen wir nicht mit letzter Sicherheit sagen, weil Forschungsergebnisse zur biologischen Entwicklung des Krebses unter Hormontherapie fehlen. Wir sind auf der Grundlage von Beobachtungen von Krankheitsverlaeufen Einzelner und groesserer Gruppen auf Hypothesen angewiesen. Mit Statistiken, die sich z.T. widersprechen, suchen wir nach Erklaerungen, die wir geneigt sind zu glauben, weil sie schluessig sind.
Zu Deinem Krankeitsverlauf habe ich die Frage, ob Du die Hormontherapie gaenzlich abgesetzt hast, also auch Trenantone? Und was eigentlich die Aerzte dazu sagen und was sie Dir vorschlagen, sowie, was Du selbst weiter zu tun gedenkst? Was Du schreibst ist sicherlich atypisch. Ich wuerde unter Hinweis auf eine Aussage von Leibowitz (in seinem Montabauer Vortrag) sagen, dass Dein Krebs nicht 5 Jahre, sondern wahrscheinlich schon 10, 15,20 Jahre vorher da war und sich langsam bis zum derzeitigen Zustand entwickelt hat. Er mag vor 10, 15 Jahren in einem Stadium gewesen sein, wo Huland/Walsh operiert haetten, Du aber auch mit der DHB eine Heilungschance gehabt haettest. Jedenfalls bist Du einer der Gluecklichen, deren Krebs nur langsam waechst. Ein hoher Gleason zeigt zunaechst nur einen hohen Grad der Zellentartung an, foerdert zwar, bedeutet aber nicht zwingend Metastasierung. Auch der PSA-Wert ist nur innerhalb gewisser Grenzen ein verlaesslicher Krankheitsmesser, zeigt insbes. nur das Krebsvolumen an. Wenn Du die Hormontherapie frueher begonnen haettest, waerest Du entsprechend frueher hormonresistent geworden. Ich halte diesen Zustand fuer ein Erkrankungsstadium, dass man versuchen sollte, unbedingt zu vermeiden, weil es schwerer therapierbar ist und das palliative Potential der Hormonbehandlung dann weg ist. Deshalb bin ich ja gegen den fruehen Einsatz der Hormontherapie.
Mehr kann ich z.Zt. gar nicht sagen. Vielleicht erhaelts Du noch andere Erklaerungen und Hinweise. Wo finde ich im Forum Dein Profil?
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous3

*Ist metabolische Syndrom ein Risikofaktor für die suboptimale Reaktion auf ADT?*

Das Metabolisches Syndrom wurde bei der Entwicklung von Prostatakrebs in Zusammenhang gebracht, aber es gibt keine veröffentlichten Daten, ob es Auswirkungen auf die Wirksamkeit der Androgendeprivationstherapie (ADT) hat. Das metabolische Syndrom ist eine Kombination von medizinischen Bedingungen (Adipositas, Insulinresistenz, Prä-Diabetes, Bluthochdruck und hohe Blutfettwerte), die bekanntermaßen das Risiko der Entwicklung kardiovaskulärer Erkrankungen und Altersdiabetes (Typ II Diabetes) erhöhen. Es wird angenommen, dass 20-25 Prozent der US-Bevölkerung, bei steigender Tendenz, davon betroffen sind. 

Flanagan et al. hat eine retrospektive Analyse der Daten von Patienten mit Prostatakrebs die zwischen 1998 und 2005 in onkologischen Behandlung waren durchgeführt. Das Vorhandensein oder Fehlen des metabolischen Syndroms wurde bei diesen Patienten zum Zeitpunkt der Einleitung des ADT bewertet. Die Studien Endpunkte waren die Zeit bis zur PSA Progression und das Gesamtüberleben (OS) vom Zeitpunkt des Beginns der ADT.

Die Autoren berichten über die folgenden Erkenntnisse:

1. Bei 82 Patienten die mit ADT behandelt wurden, dürfen ihrer Einschätzung nach, ein metabolischen Syndroms bei der Einleitung des ADT vorgelegen haben.

2. Das durchschnittliche Alter der 82 Patienten (mit und ohne metabolisches Syndrom) betrug 70 Jahre.

3. 40/82 Patienten (49 Prozent) erfüllten die Kriterien für das metabolische Syndrom.

4. Die durchschnittliche Zeit bis zur PSA Progression bei Patienten *mit metabolischem Syndrom betrug 16 Monate*.
5. Die durchschnittliche Zeit bis zur PSA Progression bei Patienten *ohne metabolische Syndrom betrug 36 Monate*.

6. Das durchschnittliche Gesamt-Überleben (OS) für Patienten *mit metabolischem Syndrom betrug 36,5 Monate* ab Beginn der ADT.
7. Das durchschnittliche OS für Patienten *ohne metabolische Syndrom betrug 46,7 Monate* ab Zeitpunkt der Einleitung von ADT.

In der Stellungnahme von Flanagan et al., deuten diese Daten darauf hin, dass das metabolische Syndrom ein Risikofaktor 
für die Entwicklung von früher Kastration-Resistents sein kann, und unterstützen die Notwendigkeit einer prospektiven klinischen Studie, um diese Hypothese zu bestätigen.

Anmerkung:
hier wieder mal Hinweise auf den Fettstoffwechsel - Arachidonsäure ect.

----------


## gunterman

*ADT und metabolisches Syndrom*

Zusätzlich vielleicht noch folgende Studien:

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?scri...rm=iso&tlng=en

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/93/6/2042

Leider auf Englisch und die vorgestellten Studien mit geringer Patientenanzahl aber mit ergänzendem Literaturüberblick.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo gunterman und Andy,



> *ADT und metabolisches Syndrom* Zusätzlich vielleicht noch folgende Studien:
> http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?scri...rm=iso&tlng=en
> http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/93/6/2042
> 
> Leider auf Englisch und die vorgestellten Studien mit geringer Patientenanzahl aber mit ergänzendem Literaturüberblick.


ADT gleich in welcher Form und Zusammensetzung hat keine Gold oder Silberseite, die Nebenwirkungen  - wie Ihr lesen könnt - sind erheblich das spüren ich selbst mit Osteoporose, Polyreuropathie, Diabetes mellitus, Herzrhythmusstörungen und mehr! Eine Krankheit resultiert aus der anderen.

Die o. g. Studien habe ich mir mit dem http://translate.google.de übersetzten lassen und komme auf das selbe Ergebnis wie von Dr. Jacob geschriebene Fachbuch  Chemopräventive... siehe auf gleicher Seite: *Hormonentzugstherapie erhöht deutlich das Risiko für Diabetes, koronare Herzkrankheit und plötzlichen     Herztod* Einen Auszug aus dieser Arbeit von Dr. Jacob!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## gunterman

*Androgen Deprivations Therapie ADT und ihre negativen Begleiterscheinungen*

Hallo Helmut,

deine Krankheitsentwicklung und insbesondere die unter ADT auftretenden Nebenwirkungen machen mich betroffen.

Wollte deshalb ein bißchen etwas Positives zu diesem Thema hier einstellen, auch wenn es Dir direkt nichts nützt, aber vielleicht anderen die sich einer ADT unterziehen oder zuwenden wollen und vor den adversen Nebeneffekten zu sehr erschrecken.

Einen guten Überblick über die ADT Nebenwirkungen gibt der folgende Review-Artikel aus dem Jahr 2009:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...cncr.24283/pdf

Das derzeitige Modethema metabolisches Syndrom findet direkt noch keine Berücksichtigung (indirekt aber über die angesprochenen Nebenwirkungen von ADT). Berücksichtigt werden Erkrankungen des Skelettapparates (Osteoporose, Knochendichte, Knochenbruchrisiko ...), kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen (Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen, plötzlicher Herztod, ..) und Diabetes.

*Die positive Botschaft dieses Review-Aufsatzes ist, dass trotz teilweise prozentual starker Erhöhung bestimmter Risiken durch ADT, das absolute Risiko dennoch meistens klein bleibt!

*Beispiel: So haben Studien eine 17 %-ige Zunahme des Herztodes bei ADT, zurückzuführen auf die durch ADT erhöhten kardiovaskulären Risiken, erbracht. Für Männer mit Prostatakrebs, aber ohne ADT liegt dieses Risiko bei 9 bis 10 Todesfälle pro 1000 Personen-Jahre. Mit ADT sind es gerade mal 10,5 bis 11,7 Todesfälle pro 1000 Personen-Jahre.

----------


## gunterman

*FDA US Food and Drug Administration verlangt Aufnahme von Warnungen bei Medikamenten zur Hormontherapie*

Die FDA hat aktuell (22.10.2010) die Aufnahme von Warnungen in die Beipackzettel einiger Medikamente verlangt, die bei der Hormontherapie Verwendung finden. *Es muß vor erhöhtem Diabetes-Risiko und gesteigerten kardiovaskulären Risiken* *gewarnt werden.*

Betroffen sind konkret die Medikamente: Eligard, Zoladex, Lupron und Trelstar.

Die FDA führt aus, dass die *Risiken zwar klein zu sein scheinen*, aber die Patienten die diese Medikamente nehmen einer ständigen Überwachung im Hinblick auf Blutzucker und Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen bedürfen.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/n...ry_104624.html

----------


## gunterman

*Ablösung der Hormontherapie / ADT als Monotherapie durch Kombinationstherapie ADT + RT auch bei Prostatakrebs-Hochrisikopatienten?*

Auf der 52. ASTRO Jahreskonferenz wurde eine Studie vorgestellt, die Vorteile für Hochrisikopatienten bei einer Kombinationstherapie aus ADT und Bestrahlung gegenüber der bisherigen Standardtherapie ADT alleine zu erkennen glaubt:

http://www.astro.org/pressroom/press...onProstate.pdf
http://www.astro.org/pressroom/press...ents/Mason.pdf

Da diese Links eventuell nicht dauerhaft erhalten bleiben zusätzlich noch von der ASTRO-Pressekonferenz zu diesem Thema:
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/731217

Hochrisikopatienten im Sinne dieser Studie: Patienten mit T3/T4 oder T2 und PSA > 40 oder T2 und PSA > 20 und Gleasonsumme > = 8; für alle Fallgruppen NO/NX und M0.

Die Kombinationstherapie ADT + RT erbrachte in dieser Studie Vorteile gegenüber der Monotherapie ADT bei prostatakrebsspezifischem Überleben und beim Gesamtüberleben. 
Beobachtungszeitraum: Median 6 Jahre, maximal vorliegende Ergebnisse für 10 Jahre. Adverse Nebenwirkungen in beiden Therapieästen sollen annähernd gleich sein.

Nach Dr. Mason, der die Studie auf der Pressekonferenz der ASTRO vorgestellt hat, soll durch die Ergebnisse der Studie ein *Umdenken von ADT Monotherapie als Standardtherapie hin zu ADT + RT als Standardtherapie auch bei Hochrisikopatienten* eingeleitet werden.

----------


## Anonymous3

Guntermann,
Hochrisikopatienten sind bei Dir auch T3 N0 M0 GS>8 und/oder aPSA>40. Denen keine lokale Therapie anzubieten halte ich schon seit langem für beklagenswert, ja unverantwortlich. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie schnell Menschenlaben aufgeben werden. Ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weitergehen und auch M1b Patienten mit max. 5 Knochen Metastasen in dieses Schema anbeziehen. Das wäre dann sicher kein kurativer Ansatz, aber würde Lebenszeit und/oder Lebensqualität bringen. 

Andi

----------

